# 36 hole, 700C rim... preferably yellow



## Amanda P (4 Nov 2009)

I've got hold of a wheel containing a 36-hole dynamo hub, and I'd like to fit it to the Flying Banana for commuting purposes. At present it has a wide 26" rim.

Anyone got a 700C rim I could swap onto it? As you can see, ideally it'd be yellow to match everything else - but I could get it powder coated before it's built up.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

A suitable rim is now on its way to me - thanks.


----------

